# PEOPLE WITH KNOWLEDGE AND BOOKS!



## babybinks22 (Jul 24, 2005)

I don't get it.. why not share some recipes and tips so that the rest of us don't have to go and buy it? I feed my dog baked natural beef and shred it up and toss it into his dry food.. or give him broccoli and carrots.. sometimes japanese kaboch (pumpkin) and chicken. He gets daily vitamins and he's getting all natural veggies and foods. I don't think there's anything wrong with sharing a little bit of love here!! tell me if i'm wrong... plus.. you aren't really doing anything illegal if you're posting recipes as long as you don't quote them from a given titled book! am i off my rocker about this??


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babybinks22_@Aug 31 2005, 08:06 PM
> *I don't get it.. why not share some recipes and tips so that the rest of us don't have to go and buy it? I feed my dog baked natural beef and shred it up and toss it into his dry food.. or give him broccoli and carrots.. sometimes japanese kaboch (pumpkin) and chicken.  He gets daily vitamins and he's getting all natural veggies and foods.  I don't think there's anything wrong with sharing a little bit of love here!!  tell me if i'm wrong... plus.. you aren't really doing anything illegal if you're posting recipes as long as you don't quote them from a given titled book!  am i off my rocker about this??
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well no I don't think it is wrong at all to cook for our furkids. I made us some pate with chicken liver and ground lean beef the other day and Scooby wanted some of that but I couldn't give him any because there is onion and herbs and spices in it so I thought well why not make him some of his own.
I used lean ground beef and chicken breast meat chopped and to that I added 1 cup of chicken stock and some mixed vegies ie. carrots, beans, and peas. I put all this together in roasting pan and cooked it in the oven at 350 for 40 minutes or till it is well cooked, then I let it cool and put it through a food prcessor till it was like a paste. I then rolled it in non stick foil and refrigerated it till set. Once set I cut it into daily size meals and froze it. I got a full week's meals, about a 12" length of food and I have to tell you Scooby thought it was a bit of alright too. I just thaw out enough for his meal on the day. I also feed him kibble as welll so he is still getting his balance. I find giving him home cooked food is fine as long as he has a good balance of dog food as well.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

if youre talking about homecooked diets----you would want to buy the book. its just that they talk about bonemeal and you have to determine how much YOUR dog gets of it. and how much YOUR dog gets of flaxseed oil. AND...if i give you the recipe that i give my dogs---i dont want to risk the chance that your dog gets sick because its not balanced for her, you know? and the books have way more info than about recipes. 

PLUS...i've posted A LOT about homecooked diets. i've written about how broccoli can make your dogs sick. i've also listed all the proteins, carbs, veggies, and fruits i've added to their food.







AND, that the book says 50% protein, 25% carbs, 25% veggies----and that a 5 lb dog gets 1/4 lb of meat everyday (according to the books....but mine get more). 

and if you get the books---you'd read that dog food has lots of fat and that its bad for dogs. 

search SM.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Aug 31 2005, 08:59 PM
> *if youre talking about homecooked diets----you would want to buy the book.  its just that they talk about bonemeal and you have to determine how much YOUR dog gets of it.  and how much YOUR dog gets of flaxseed oil.  AND...if i give you the recipe that i give my dogs---i dont want to risk the chance that your dog gets sick because its not balanced for her, you know?    and the books have way more info than about recipes.
> 
> PLUS...i've posted A LOT about homecooked diets.  i've written about how broccoli can make your dogs sick.  i've also listed all the proteins, carbs, veggies, and fruits i've added to their food.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I agree. Each dog would be different. I would recommend getting a book. The books example the importance of a balanced diet and importance of each ingredient. They also talk about what you can substitute. It would be impossible to get all of it across in a post.


----------



## babybinks22 (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Aug 31 2005, 08:59 PM
> *if youre talking about homecooked diets----you would want to buy the book.  its just that they talk about bonemeal and you have to determine how much YOUR dog gets of it.  and how much YOUR dog gets of flaxseed oil.  AND...if i give you the recipe that i give my dogs---i dont want to risk the chance that your dog gets sick because its not balanced for her, you know?    and the books have way more info than about recipes.
> 
> PLUS...i've posted A LOT about homecooked diets.  i've written about how broccoli can make your dogs sick.  i've also listed all the proteins, carbs, veggies, and fruits i've added to their food.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

\thank you so much for that. now i see how complicated it is! i'll get a book. just thought that most maltese need the same kind of nutrients and are allergic to the same kinds of foods.
Not feeding my sweete broccoli anymore!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I am a new malt mom. When I got my Lhasa years ago, there was no internet, so I had to depend on circle of dog friends and associates and word of mouth.

I am so excited to have a pup now and also have internet to explore and research everything from dog training to feeding. If I see something exciting or cool, I don't mind posting it...love to share.

My latest tip that I learned is, if the dog is itching, put some vegitable oil in his dry food and it will take care of dry skin. Sounds kind of yucky, but I can see how it would work. I know mediteranian women swear by using olive oil for their skin health. Don't know if Olive oil is ok for dogs, though...that I will have to look up...I think it's tastier.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Gotta love the internet, answers at your fingertips.

Olive oil is good for them:

http://www.hua.org/Cooking.html


----------

